# 

## Serjio

.
 ,   -  
>> , 
>> , 
>>

----------


## stas

- .

----------


## Serjio

> - .


 ? 
     ,       . 
 .

----------

http://tolk.h1.ru/index.php?what=sea...none&from=base
http://tolk.h1.ru/index.php?what=sea...%EE%F0&slv=all
 - 1

----------


## alz

.        (   ,    *stas*):
1)  -  ,     ,   ;
2)  () -     ,       (  - , , ).
   , ..   "" . ,        .  ,      -       ,      .         ""  .  -        :  ,     ,        .
 -      ** ,      .  :Smilie:

----------


## dv_kom

.       .         :      . 
       "            ,                    .      ,               ,  
               ,     ."
        "" -       .
        "" -   . .. -            "",          -   " ".       -     (Distributorship Agreement).     .

----------


## dv_kom

,    .   .

----------


## villery

*dv_kom*,  ,          - ,       , ,  -  5  . ,   ?

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ?


    ? :Big Grin: 
,     ,

----------


## olija

> ,   ?


,     .      .

----------


## dv_kom

Villery,  .
,         .       5 .       ,   .    .   ?     .      .  ,       .  .  , ,     .

----------


## BorisG

> .


  :Wow: 
    ,  " "     ,     ,  ,   ,    ,     . ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
     - ,      .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BorisG

> ,     ,


 ,       ,   . 
   ,    ,     . 
*villery*,      ,  " "     *dv_kom*,      , ** .  :Wink: 
 ,        ,        .  " ",  "".  :Wink: 
    ,          .

----------


## dv_kom

,
    .   -  .       ,     :Wow:    .    ,    .        .         .    .            . ,      ,    ,        .     .   .    ,  .   .      .    .         .    .

----------


## Irusya

> ,    ,     . 
> *villery*,      ,  " "     *dv_kom*,      , ** .


, ,       .      (),    ,   - .       ,    ?  ,    .    ?     ,             " "   ,       :Wink:

----------


## dv_kom

.       .   .   ,      .

----------


## BorisG

> ...    . ...


  :Wow: 
       ?   :Stick Out Tongue: 
""         .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
          .       ,   ,  ,    ,       . 
     ,     .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dv_kom

,            .  , ,    .  ,           .  ,    .      :Wink:

----------

. .

(    . .)

     . . 

                ()    ,  -    ,     .

         .    ,  ,    ,    ,        ,  - ,  ,      (,   ),        ,     ,      ,      .

 -            (  ). -      ,             ,      ,             .  ,  ,   -  -  ,  ,    .,      .

    ,   ,          ,           ,      ,      ..

     ,  ,        
  ,              ,                 (  )  .      : 
() ,  , , , ,     .

  ()            ,    ,          .        .           .

             ,       .

       , :
    ?        ,         ?,       .

  ,       
.          (. 4    22.04.1996.
39-    ),        .

    ,      ,                .
      dealer  ,  
    distributor  .  ,          ,   .    ,    - .

            ,  ,  
               ,            ,     22  19  1996 ;                 ,      10  1998  59-.

 -    ,                (  ,              ().
          .             .              ,            .       ,    - ,         ,     ,         ,         .  ,          ,         ,     .

     ,   ( ,  ),  .        ,       ,     .         .       .              .            .                ,   ,  ,    .   ,      .                 ,             .      ,         ,      .          .                          . , ,         ,                 .

        ,    .      .                .      ,         .       ,    (    )           ,    .       .

       ,          .
  ,             ,   (    )     ,  ,             .

            ,      .   :

*      .        .               ;

*  -  ,          ;

*    ,      .     ,  
              ;

* -  ,     ;

*    ,       ;

*  ()   ,         ;

*  -  ,   -             ;

*    ,          .

             .    XX  XXI                  ,     ,   .            .                  .

        ,    ,   ,   ,         ,   ,   ,    (     )     ,    ,      .      , .. ,        -              .

   ()      (Distributorship Agreement),    ,       .
    ,     ,      ,    .        . ,   , ,  ,                .  ,       .      .  ,          ,   ,    ,         .                       
(,    ).

     ,   .      
    754-  21.07.98          , 
    998-  02.10.98    
    -    ,   ,   .

 ,     ,    , - ,  ,        .            ,        ,               ,        , ,       ,          . ,           ()      ,   :

*      ,      ;

*     ;     , ,    ,    ;

*         .         ,      .

                   () ,            ,    .
   ,    .        ,             .

       ,   :   ,             -;   ,                       -.
          ,               .


   ,    ,      .   ,   ,       .

     :

*   ,              ;

*,   ()       ,       ,         

*,          .

             ,  .         ,             .

   ,     ,   ,      ˻,           .  ,  ,         ,   .
 2000  ˻                .         ,      
.           . 1.

-        ,     ,       . ,   ,         (    ,        ,       ;     -,       ).     
  ,       ,        .
   ,     
   ,       .                 .      ,            ,      ,   , ,          .  ,        ,   ˻  2005        140 .   , ..  3       .

:    -          ,         ,       ,      .

          ,                      .        ,            .

         ,    .   ,      ,           ,          .                      .                    .     ,             ,      .                ,     .        .   ,         .

----------

,    ,

----------

,    .

----------


## Malina1983

!  ,            ? !

----------


## LawyerM

: - - -  .
     ....   ,    (  ).

----------


## Malina1983

! =)

----------


## DeMarko

( ),     ()     ,          .,      ?
       ,          .
   " ",       ?

----------

,     !
  !

----------


## BorisG

> .,      ?


.
     ,         .

----------

> *dv_kom*,  ,          - ,       , ,  -  5  . ,   ?


  , , ,  ...     .

 ""    ,      .

----------

+1

----------

